# problem setting up pxe server[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I'm having problems when trying to configure a pxe server

I have configured the dhcp server (dhcp package):

dhcpd.conf:

ddns-update-style none;

subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 {

#match if substring(option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 9) = "PXEClient";

range 10.0.0.100 10.0.0.150;

vendor-option-space PXE;

#option PXE.mtftp-ip 0.0.0.0;

#filename "/pxelinux.0";

#next-server 10.0.0.2 ;

}

subnet 192.168.122.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

range 192.168.122.2 192.168.122.3 ;

}

allow booting;

allow bootp;

option option-128 code 128 = string;

option option-129 code 129 = text;

filename "/pxelinux.0:";

next-server 192.168.122.1 ;

hpa tftp

/etc/conf.d/in.tftpd:

INTFTPD_PATH="/media/pxe"

INTFTPD_USER="nobody"

INTFTPD_OPTS="-u ${INTFTPD_USER} -l -vvvvvv -p -c -s ${INTFTPD_PATH}"

copied the pxelinux.0 file to /media/pxe, created pxelinux.cfg directory, default file

default:

DEFAULT /kernel

APPEND ip=dhcp

when I boot the client I get the following erro:

filename: /pxelinux.0:

nothing to boot: no such file or directory

I have connected to the tftp server and was able to get the file from the tftp root, I have activated the tftpd socket

I'm new to PXE configuration so excuse any beginner mistakes

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Sun Feb 15, 2015 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

You have a literal colon in your quoted string for the DHCP options and in your error message.  You say you copied pxelinux.0 to /media/pxe, but not whether you changed its name to include the trailing colon.  You say you checked that the file is fetchable, but not whether you included the colon in your test fetch.  I suggest removing the literal colon and trying again.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

yikes, I had a feeling I was doing something stupid, just not THAT stupid  :Very Happy: 

thanks removing the colon fixed things, I did not inted to place that colon there

----------

